# Need a good shirt printer



## willisspecial (Nov 20, 2007)

Its a bit overwhelming to choose, as they all seem equally mediocre.

Im looking for a service that prints on American Apparel, and does a good job printing, but also wont cost me an arm and a leg, and will cut me good deals if I buy a ****-ton of shirts. 

Good advice leads to good karma.

Thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

What type of printing are you looking for? Screen Printing? Direct-to-Garment (dtg) Printing?

Where are you located?

What size runs are you talking about? 1...12...144?

What type of graphics are you wanting to print? Some graphics print better using different applications and can have a dramatic effect on the cost per a print.

All of these questions will help determine which application would be the best for you. The fact that you want American Apparel means sublimation is out. Answer the questions and hopefully people can make some suggestions for you. Otherwise, check out the fulfillment services like Cafe Press.

Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## willisspecial (Nov 20, 2007)

Im not really concerned about the type of printing, but the type of graphics I have are single color, and some of them have a lot of detail. Like collections of small dots, pixels, whatever, if that makes any sense.


----------



## willisspecial (Nov 20, 2007)

Also, some of the graphics will be large enough to take up roughly the entire front of the shirt


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

For short runs, you might be able to get it done by a dtg printer that is wide enough (i.e. most 4800 based dtg printers run 16" wide x 20" long, but a 7800 based one will be about 23" wide). This should be enough for you.

But, because it is only a 1-color design, you could do this screen printing if you are looking to do medium to large runs. You are just going to need a screen printer that has larger pallets and screens.

Once you have enough post, you should post an ad in the classified section for a printer close to your area. Otherwise, start going through the phone book. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

willisspecial said:


> Also, some of the graphics will be large enough to take up roughly the entire front of the shirt


For that size graphic, you will generally have larger minimums.

All screen printers will give you discounts on larger orders. That's how the pricing is determined. The more you buy, the less your per shirt costs are.



DAGuide said:


> Once you have enough post, you should post an ad in the classified section for a printer close to your area. Otherwise, start going through the phone book. Best wishes.


Hi Mark, this post is actually in a new section of the forums specially for referral requests and recommendations. We're trying it out to see how it goes 

Looking for a t-shirt printer in your area? Need a referral to a high quality screen printer, embroiderer, Direct to Garment Printer, Dye Sub or Heat Transfer printer? Post your request here and our members will try to recommend someone they know that might meet your needs. Members may recommend their own services if they are relevant to the request.​


> Im looking for a service that prints on American Apparel, and does a good job printing, but also wont cost me an arm and a leg


The more specifics you can give, the better job we can do giving you a referral that matches your need. 

We have no idea how much a "arm and a leg" is to you? What's expensive to you? Generally you have to pay for decent printing, so it could be that your idea of an "arm and a leg" is what normal screen printing costs.

In the meantime, I would check out RawTalentInc, and a few of the printers in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodney, good idea about the new section. If I could make one recommendation, it might be beneficial if you put some more text at the top of the page that states what some of the information a new post should contain (i.e. location, type of application, quantities,...). Just to help some people think about what they should put in their post. Still, it is a great concept. Nice job.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DAGuide said:


> Rodney, good idea about the new section. If I could make one recommendation, it might be beneficial if you put some more text at the top of the page that states what some of the information a new post should contain (i.e. location, type of application, quantities,...). Just to help some people think about what they should put in their post. Still, it is a great concept. Nice job.
> 
> Mark


Good idea! I'll make a sticky post for that explains what kind of info people generally need to give a good referral or recommendation.


----------

